# Another great trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Another great trip
Last week's 63 hour deep drop trip, Florida Fisherman ll, was one for the record books. Huge grouper were on fire. 

This week's 63 hour trip, 8/31/15 promises more of the same. However, the weather, due to Erika, is a big concern. This Friday is the August 44 hour full moon snapper trip. These trips, 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida, offer the very best mangrove snapper fishing imaginable. The notorious bait thieves will be targeted all night long. Most will harvest their two day possession limit of 20 each. Twenty Grounds sized mangrove snapper are a very good catch by themselves After that gags, A J's, etc. will be targeted.
Which trip to go on? Decision time! 44 hour snapper trips are scheduled for 9/25, & 10/30; 63 hour trips, 10/15, 10/22, & 11/19. There is still plenty of fishing left for 2015; next year we start all over again. I am going to hold out for the Monday 63 hour deep drop trip. I hate to miss any 44 hour snapper trip. September 25, will be here soon enough.
Bad news...Under threat of Erika, the 63 hour trip has been canceled. Next up, Friday, 9/4, offers a 39 hour snapper, grouper, AJ, grand slam. Hope to have a great report with tons of on the water pictures & a video. Let's get the AJ's while we can. NOAA has announced a probable September complete AJ closure for the remainder of the year.
Thanks to Chef Tammy Koota we do have some great pictures from the returning 44 hour snapper trip. What a trip it was:
The Florida Fisherman ll completely limited out on A J's. And we are talking a two day limit.
The amber jacks were running big, bad, and ready for a fight:


Most caught their two day possession limit (20) mangrove snapper, and even a very nice mutton:

Even the porgies were super-sized:

But here are the trophies of the trip. Each hitting the scales at a whopping 51 pounds:



Was this really 'Another great trip? Well!

Thanks to Ms. Tammy Koota for the excellent pictures. Bob H.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The man with the 68# AJ looks like it wore him out. LOL


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Guess he was 'a little on the tired side!'


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Those cubera have some mean looking teeth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Do they ever!


----------

